# where to get calcium gluconate?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a male vent that was siezing (probably from calium deficiency) that I really can't afford to lose that is barely alive. I thought he was dead but barely started moving when I tried to get him out, unfortunately I doubt he'll make it through tomorrow without help. I need some calcium gluconate for him since he is unable to eat and can't get calium from ff's. If you know where to get some, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I get mine at Tractor Supply. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com

Other Ag/farm/livestock suppliers in you area may have it too.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I thought he was suddenly better but is now siezing again. I'll try to pick up some from Tractor Supply Co. soon, but I'm just wondering, how much should I give him? How many drops and how often? This is the first siezure I've seen him have in a few days, but it's really bad. He won't respond at all, even if I mist him. Any help is appreciated.


----------

